# Samsung UN55C6500 - Issues AMP



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a 55 Inch Samsung and have been going back and forth between keeping Auto Motion Plus on/off. I like using all of my equipments many features but this one is killing me. When on why does it make the movie look as if I am the one behind the camera in the scene? My wife hates it, and I'm just wondering if another setting should be changed to make this look both great but also realistic.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just leave it off. One of the first things most calibrators do is to shut off all the special enhancements/features on displays. They rarely are worth it.


----------

